# Do any of you use a Samsung Note 3 or similar device in the field?



## d_rehmann (Aug 9, 2013)

I am up for upgrade in 2 weeks. Looking at the Samsung Note 3. The screen size seems like it would be somewhat easy to read drawings and take notes on the fly. Have any of you field tested this device or something similar.

Thanks!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I use a Note 2. I like it. The large screen size is great. I use it a lot to take notes, look at documents, and show pictures to customers. It's too bulky to keep it comfortably in a pants pocket, though, so it's either in my hand, in a tool bag or belt, or sitting on a surface nearby. Actually fits in a shirt pocket pretty well. I closed a sale using it the day after I got it.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm using my new note right now and I love the size. My phone stays in the truck while I work so the size isn't an issue for me.


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

Note 2 here, I wouldn't go back to a standard phone. Too many features and the stylus and size make it perfect for certain tradesmen. There's a setting for a note to pop up when stylus is pulled out, perfect for the lists or different notes for different jobs . Clips are a pain, the size makes it more susceptible to being brushed off, but it's a compromise. Absolutely recommend them


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

You guys must have small pockets my note 2 fits just fine, I don't keep a case on it so that keeps it small. I got the basic flip cover because it doesn't add bulk. I dropped it 12' and it bounced off a ladder and landed in a puddle within a couple weeks of owning it and it still works fine.

The big screen is so much nicer than suffering with a tiny screen, I find I use my phone a lot more than my computer because it's actually useable.

I use my win8 tablet for showing customers pictures and designs.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Two of my boys just switched from Motorla Androids to Note 3, & absolutely love them. They especialy like the note taking capability, not to mention fast speeds, & fewer glitches. They also much prefer the larger size, & billfold type case. 

I'd switch from my Samsong Nexus (1.5 yr old) , but don't know that I can justfy it now. It would be a no brainer if it would run Explorer! 
Joe


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still running the original Note and I still love it (getting Note 3 or 4 in feb) . You can't beat it for drawing jobsite sketches, handwritten lists, construction master calc, writing measurements on photos, etc.


----------



## d_rehmann (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for your input. Does the Note upload drawings quickly? My ipad didn't upload them fast at all. Maybe like 30 seconds per page and then if you wanted to read details you had to zoom in and then it had to buffer again for another 30 seconds. It would also be pretty nice if you could make notes directly on them.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

It's a dream in the field. Huge time savor.....This will help you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fo5x7ZIPCM


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had the note but gave it to my older brother and got the galaxy S4. It's a better size for me. The note 2 didn't fit as good in my bags.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have the S4 also. Works well for me. I can carry the contracts around with me and if they have a wireless printer I can print to it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I have the S4 also. Works well for me. I can carry the contracts around with me and if they have a wireless printer I can print to it.


Do you just download the app for their printer? Or does it automatically pick it up? I print from my phone at home and in my office, but I've never done it on others printers. It sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Depends on the printer they have. It'll do the HP printers as it has a device driver. I downloaded an Epson printer server app because when I printed out to my work Epson printer it printed out the actual phone size instead of document size. Also depends on the app you are printing from. The app Polaris Office 5 that came with the phone will print directly to a printer. I also use Kingsoft Office which I like much better, but it won't print directly to a printer. You need to move it to the cloud, which I don't do. You need to have Chrome, which I don't use. So I haven't printed from it yet.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The nicest thing is I do Excel Spreadsheets with the S4. I have a few spreadsheets for my business checking account and my quarterly reports. So when I purchase something I can record it then and there. Saves a lot of time. Keeps track of the money too.


----------



## mcabbage (Oct 23, 2008)

Another Note 2 user here, really a great phone and size not an issue for me either. 
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2014)

Note II user here, about to upgrade to the III. That device has been a godsend. By far the best phone/device I have ever owned.

I am a Samsung wh*re though.


----------



## d_rehmann (Aug 9, 2013)

So, I decided to get the note 3. It is awesome so far. What application do you use to view drawings on? It seems to take a while to load a page on a 250 page set of drawings using adobe. Something that loads drawings instantly would be nice.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Note 2 here as well and love it. It's great for floor plns and being able to zoom in to see detail, print what you need to, etc.

I use Office Suite Pro 7. Works great for .pdf documents.

Keep in mind this is still basically a computer and drawings aren't going to load instantly.


----------



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

Note 2 here too. Can't wait to pick up a 3. Considering changing carriers though. As a tip for quick sketches, click the button I circled in yellow and it will allow you to draw straight lines like the counter tops in the picture. You can draw squares, rectangles or whatever you want. It will pick out what shape it thinks your drew and straighten up your lines.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

gtdail said:


> Note 2 here too. Can't wait to pick up a 3. Considering changing carriers though. As a tip for quick sketches, click the button I circled in yellow and it will allow you to draw straight lines like the counter tops in the picture. You can draw squares, rectangles or whatever you want. It will pick out what shape it thinks your drew and straighten up your lines.


I have my Commando 2, but this is exactly why I am thinking of changing. I wanted the toughness, but it seems like a lot of phones are tough these days. What once seemed charmingly clunky, is now a hindrance with my Casio.

I may just go with a better tablet first though. Any suggestions for one I can draw quick plans and layouts on? That doesn't cost a fortune?


----------



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

The Samsung Note's (tabs and phones) are the only one's that I know of that have the build in stylus, and wacom digitizer. The wacom allows the phone/tablet to have pressure sensitivity. The thickness of the line changes depending on how hard you press the Spen. They are a lot more accurate than the iPad, in my opinion.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Depends on the printer they have. It'll do the HP printers as it has a device driver. I downloaded an Epson printer server app because when I printed out to my work Epson printer it printed out the actual phone size instead of document size. Also depends on the app you are printing from. The app Polaris Office 5 that came with the phone will print directly to a printer. I also use Kingsoft Office which I like much better, but it won't print directly to a printer. You need to move it to the cloud, which I don't do. You need to have Chrome, which I don't use. So I haven't printed from it yet.





Leo G said:


> The nicest thing is I do Excel Spreadsheets with the S4. I have a few spreadsheets for my business checking account and my quarterly reports. So when I purchase something I can record it then and there. Saves a lot of time. Keeps track of the money too.



I also am an S4 and Kingsoft user. I however store everything on my personal cloud. WD MyCloud. We have workbooks for each job. Inside each workbook is the estimate calc sheet...a few actually. Then two cost sheets, one for keith and one for me. The cost sheets track job expenses, hours and miles. Then you have a payments sheet that keeps track of all the payments made to me for the job. Following that we have a total sheets which adds all the info up and lastly there is a summary sheet which tells us how we did on the job, and what money goes where.

The only downside I found to Kingsoft is that I need to save in .xls format, not .xlsx. If I do the latter it changes the formatting all around.

I use the cloud to store all the files that way Keith and I are working off the same files, no need to sync stuff and worry about who has what. It also allows me to access anything from anywhere. All I need is my Laptop, or my phone, tablet or really any computer with an internet connection.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got the note 3 today. It's schweet!


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Just got the note 3 today. It's schweet!


Wow, you waited that long since smashing your last phone when the bungels lost? Lol


----------

